# Going to Portland and Cannon Beach



## korndoc (Jul 30, 2009)

We are going to Portland next week for a conference for 4 days and then will stay at an Inn in Cannon Beach for 2 full days.  We have never been to Oregon before.  Anything to be sure we don't miss?  We know NOTHING about the areas at this point.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 30, 2009)

You don't indicate what interests you, but here are a few of my favs. OMSI- Oregon Museum of Science and Industry- think Fleet Science Ctr. Powells Books-  the world's largest book store. Portland Rose Test Garden and Japanese Garden. It's in a gorgeous park overlooking the city. Google for directions. There's a Chinese formal garden downtown that was built by Portland's Chinese Sister City. Free transportation within the downtown core on the tram system. If you have wheels, take I-84 East about 30 miles alongside the Columbia to Multnomah Falls. Go a little further for views of Mt. Hood.

On the way out to Canon Beach, you can go through Oregon's wine country. Lots of tastings and great Pinot Noirs. I've never been to Canon Beach, so other than the beach and the canons, I'm no help.

Jim Ricks


----------



## korndoc (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, Jim.  

Have not heard of Multnomah Falls.  Sounds like an enjoyable ride.  

Ah...Pinot Noir.  I didn't realize we could do wine tasting on the way to Cannon Beach.  Great idea.

We love the beauty of outdoor sights.  We enjoy camping but decided against spending our extra 2-3 days at Mt Hood because we will be spending a week at the Great Smokey Mountains in late Sept.  So we opted for the coast, hoping to visit some quaint seaside fishing villages.

We love good food, any restaurant ideas?

Jeff


----------



## happybaby (Aug 1, 2009)

I am jealous, but we will be back in Portland in September to visit our daughter.  

#1 rated restaurant is Portland City Grill    go there for happy hour 430 til6pm
          try to get there about 4 so you get a window seat for the VIEW!!

A nice 1 day trip is to start at Portland and do the loop to the Falls, Hood River, Mt hood.

Mutonomah Falls and the entire loop around the Columbia River Gorge is awesome.  Stop at the Vista House for some views.  Then go on towards Hood River and stop at Four Sail Brewing Co and Pub for lunch 506 Columbia St. Hood River, continue on following signs to Mt Hood and Timberline Lodge, back down rt 26 I think to contiue back to Portland.

Near Govt Camp on way to highway from Mt Hood is the Ice Axe Grill.

Cannon Beach    We always eat at Bills  188 N Hemlock St
                       Cannon Beach, OR 97110
   Get the fish and chips!!!

If you are in the Cannon Beach area on the weekend, on Sunday drive about 1/2 north to Astoria.  They have a Sunday Farmer's Market from 10am til 3pm.  It's fun to sample all the seafood and other vendors foods.  We've eaten oysters, clams, chowder, fish and chips, grilled and bbq tuna, etc.

Then drive up to the Astoria Column for some views.  They also have a mansion in Astoria open for touring.

Both movies Goonies and Kindergarten Cop were filmed in Astoria and Cannon Beach.   (I remember when we came home from our 1st trip to OR with our gr.d.,(6 on her 1st trip) we were watching Goonies and she spotted haystack rock immediately) (We were there!!!!)  I just googled Goonies and Kindergarten Cop in Astoria and to my surprise found a few other movies there that I was not aware of.(Some I knew of but not aware of Free Willy)

Another nice place to eat is the Cannery in Astoria.  (we are usually too full after the mkt to eat there, but gave dd a gift certificate and they went there off season when the mkt was closed)

Between Cannon Beach and Astoria is another neat town.  Seaside with restaurants, shops, beach. 

These are just a few ideas and I and others probably have more.  If you have any more questions, feel free to ask.   Will try to help!!!

I dont know where you will be staying, but you can take the Max (tri met) their transportation system to Washington Park.  From there you can go to Japanese Garden, Rose Garden and Hoyt Arboretum.  They have a bus that picks up a various locations and does a loop to these places and a few more stops.  The Pittock Mansion also has some nice views.  I believe you can see all the mt ranges from there.  We went there for pics and views and did not tour the mansion.

The transportation is free within certain areas of downtown, but we usually buy the all day pass so we are free to come and go.  Lately we've been taking the MAX from the airport to our dd's.  Saves her time and gas coming to get us!!!

This will be our 5th trip to OR and there is so much to do and see.  Our DD lives  outside of Portland about 6 blocks from the MAX, so we very seldom drive into town or attractions along the max or bus lines, if we can take the train.   If we do drive, it is an easy drive, well marked.

BTW, sometime CNN has shots from Portland OR with the Portland City Grill and Mt Hood in the background and gr.d spotted that also.  She doesn't miss too much!!!!!!!


----------



## korndoc (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the long list of places to eat.  On your advice we will go to the happy hour at the Portland City Grill Wednesday, our first day!  
We are staying at the Heathman Hotel, highly rated on the Tripadvisior

We leave in 2 days, whoo whoo!     

Jeff


----------



## happybaby (Aug 3, 2009)

korndoc said:


> Thanks for the long list of places to eat.  On your advice we will go to the happy hour at the Portland City Grill Wednesday, our first day!
> We are staying at the Heathman Hotel, highly rated on the Tripadvisior
> 
> We leave in 2 days, whoo whoo!
> ...



The Heathman Hotel is nice.  We met there for one of the Portland Walking tours. My 2dd and grd did the underground tour and me, hubby and dd did the eating tour.  Minors not allowed on eating tour since they go to a brewery and also a place to sample wine

You are close to the bus line and the Max from where you are staying so if you have time, you can take the max to Washington Park!!!

Portland City Grill , we go there for happy hour when we dont have gr.d with us.  A few appetizers and a drink is plenty for us.   DD and gr.d have eaten reg meals there also very good!!!  That's one thing about Portland,and area, minors are not allowed in the bar
 area.  Maybe true in all of Oregon.   In PA , not so.


Near the Heathman is Flying Elephant which was one of the places on the eating tour.  We sampled tomato, orange juice soup.   Strange!   Wow was it good.  Also mama leons soup is good there!!!!  google flying elephant

I can give you a list of places  
   Lucy' s and Oba's is also good.  

As you can tell, we love it there!!!

Do a post when you return!!!! 


P.S.   hubby mentioned that our son in laws favorite place to eat in Portland is Higgins.  (we missed this one but dd and gr.d. ate there on their last trip to visit younger sister , aunt)  
Most of the places I mentioned, you can google and read more info or get their menus.

McMennamins is a casual cheap place also for fish and chips.  There are also a few other Pubs but can't think of the names off hand.  SIL travels alot so he likes going to the "Pubs" to eat.  This way he sits at the bar and mingles instead of sitting at a table all alone.  So sometimes even on little trips we go to the pubs but sit on restaurant side if gr.d with us.


----------



## nodge (Aug 3, 2009)

I’ve lived here in Portland for about 12 years now, and here is a list of things I generally tell newbies to the city and area:

1.  They pump the gas for you here in Oregon.  There are NO self-serve gas stations anywhere in the state.

2.  There is no sales tax in Oregon, so bring your checkbook!

3.  Year-round and even during the summer, the Pacific Ocean along the Oregon coast is too cold for swimming/surfing/boogie boarding etc. without a wet suit.   The coast is pretty to walk along, but the water is COLD.

4.  If you want to sound like a local, pronounce the river running through downtown Portland . . . . Wil-LAMB-ette . .  . NOT William-ette.

5.  Portland was named by coin toss at a family dinner party of earlier settlers in Oregon City in 1845.  It is named after the hometown (Portland, Maine) of one of the guests.  Another guest wanted it to be named after his hometown, Boston.  “Portland” won in a best two-out-of-three match.  The penny used in the naming the city is on display in the Oregon Historical Society, which is about two blocks down Broadway from the Heathman Hotel.  In case you’re wondering, those ARE original Andy Warhols in the Heathman lobby and in some of the guest rooms.

6.  Speaking of coins, watch out for dollar coins given as change here in Portland.  We are a test market for the new US$1 coin, and if you are not use to seeing them regularly, you can easily confuse them for quarters (and throw them in a tip jar when buying coffee so the baristas downtown love to give them out as change).

Now for some specific advice.

1.  Most of the wineries are in the Willamette (pronounced “Wil-LAMB-ette”) Valley around Dundee, Oregon, which is southwest of Portland along HWY 99.  HWY 99 goes to Lincoln City after passing through a casino mid-distance between Portland and the beach.  In contrast, Cannon Beach is due west of Portland along HWY 26.  You can get to Cannon Beach via HWY 99 to Lincoln City and then up HWY 101, but it will take much longer both in distance, and in dealing with heavy (wine lover, casino lover,  and beach lover) traffic that all funnels through Dundee.  (Oh Yeah, there is also the Evergreen Aviation Museum, home of the Spruce Goose and a new IMAX theater, along HWY 99 to add to the traffic fun).

2.  Everyone goes to "Mo's"  restaurants along the Oregon coast, including the one in the Cannon Beach area.  If you enjoy waiting in line to eat fried fish in a bingo hall setting with a nice view, “Mo’s” is for you.

3.  No trip to Portland would be complete without a trip to Voodoo Doughnuts.  It is open 24/7 and is located at the corner of Burnside and SW 3rd, across the street from the giant “Keep Portland Weird” sign.  Go during the week.  On weekend mornings, the line extends around the block. (Arrive prepared.  Voodoo only takes cash, and the money machine in the place is usually broken).

Enjoy!
-nodge


----------



## happybaby (Aug 3, 2009)

Nodge
Very nice post!!!!   How could I have forgotten VooDoo Donuts? 

I think NJ pumps gas for you also.  And water is COLD   even in August.

Also, after dd and sil moved there from the Pittsburght PA area, he told me that Oregon is pronounced Or ra gin    (hard g not g as in gin) not as I say it Or re gone


----------



## nodge (Aug 3, 2009)

happybaby said:


> Also, after dd and sil moved there from the Pittsburght PA area, he told me that Oregon is pronounced Or ra gin    (hard g not g as in gin) not as I say it Or re gone



Very true.  The weird thing is that assuming our official state song is rhyming, it should be pronounced either Ory-GON (rhyming with "on") or Ory-GUN (rhyming with "sun"), but never Ory-GIN (rhyming with "in," which is what the locals call it.) 

I guess we need to add a third verse to the song.  Too bad all the good phrases ("conquered and held", "blood of martyrs," "empire builders,"  "sunshine!?!") have already been used.

-Laden with health and vigor nodge


----------



## happybaby (Aug 3, 2009)

Nodge

I never did pronounce the river correctly.  Never really knew the name.  I call it   Willa mitt.

Wonder how many coins I gave away.  Never bothered to check if it was a $1 and dd never told us.

There is Spirit Mt casino on the way to Lincoln City and Chinnock is in Lincoln City on hwy 101.

We hit both of them.  They even have a FREE bus trip from various points in Portland on certain days to Chinnock.  We were picked up at the one in Beaverton close to where dd lives in Hillsboro 

Theres a nice ice cream place near Skidmore Fountain (famous landmark)but cant think of the name of it. And also French Restaurant, I think.  Unless I have my areas mixed up.  May have to check with dd unless you or somebody else know of the places I am talking about

Also, is it just the Pearl District , where the streets are in alphabetical and numeric order?

Entertainment at Pioneer Square which is close to The Heathman and then there is always the Farmer's Markets on various days and areas thruout the week


Very dog friendly area!!!!  DD's dog goes many places with us.  Also, watch out for the bikers and pedestrians.  They have the RIGHT OF WAY!!!!!!


----------



## easyrider (Aug 3, 2009)

Portland has many types of entertainment. The music at the Jupiter Motel/ Doug Fir Lounge is pretty good. Kell's is our favorite Irish bar in Portland and they usally have live entertainment. There are many exotic dance bars in Portland, the most in the Northwest.

If you like fish head over to Bonnieville Dam and view the salmon going over the fish ladder as well as the sturgeon and steelhead in the viewing pools.

From Cannon Beach your close to many attractions. Seaside is a short drive north from Cannon Beach and has beach volleyball tourneys going all the time. Astoria is a bit father north and has museums and some other interesting things to do. 

Cannon Beach is about kite flying and Dory boat fishing.


----------



## korndoc (Aug 4, 2009)

Crap!  Not enough time!!!!   So much to see, do and eat!!

Thank you everyone for your wonderful suggestions.  Leave Wednesday early morning.  Can't wait.  

Jeff


----------



## happybaby (Aug 4, 2009)

korndoc

Have fun!!!  As Nodge mentioned going to Lincoln city and up 101 to Cannon Beach .......101 is very scenic.

Last May 2008, we flew into San Fran for a few days and then drove hwy 1 north as far as we could and then picked up 101 all the way to Lincoln City, cut across to Portland to see our dd.

Took 3 days for that trip stopping at night along the way.  Eureka, CA, Coos Bay, OR and Newport, OR .  Liked Eureka and Newport the best of our 3 stops

Awesome trip but WOW was it windy......  I never saw so many hair pin turns and posted signs  10mph ahead.


----------



## korndoc (Sep 15, 2009)

*My Portland Trip*

Dear Tuggers, 
Thank you for all your advice. You helped make this vacation great.   Here is a rundown of our week in Portland/Cannon Beach in early August.  My journal is quite long, so I am listing the places we went to first so if you want, you can skip the long, likely boring tale:

PORTLAND SUMMARY:

	Stayed at the Heathman Hotel (1001 SW Broadway) – great location and service
	HINT: we made reservations through travelportland.com and saved a bundle
	Running or biking along the the Willamette River, a few blocks from the hotel
	Portland City Grill (111 SW 5th Ave.  503-450-0030) for the best Happy Hour                                         in Portland – Hint: be there before 4:00 even though happy hour starts at 4:30 and place your order before the 4:30 rush (have them bring ½ the order at a time if you order a lot)
	Voodoo Donut shop
	pickup a city of Portland map at any hotel and many shops.  
	Another Happy Hour at the Uptown Billiards (120 NW 23rd Ave 503-226-6909) Make reservations for the 5 course tasting menu of small dishes prix fix at $10.00 with a pairing of wine tastes with each course for an additional $10.  Maybe the 2nd person can order the other list of happy hour appetizers ala carte so you get to try more things
	See the Chinese Gardens, Japanese Gardens and Rose Garden (Hint: Don’t miss the Japanese Gardens)
	Wonderful dinner at Paley’s Place (1204 NW 21st Ave.  503-243-2403 – tiny - reservations are essential
	Annual Bite of Oregon
	Saturday Crafts Market in Portland at the Skidmore Fountain at 1st Ave and Ash.  Wife liked it.  Same old, same old for me
	Wonderful dinner at Higgins Restaurant (1239 SW Broadway  503-222-9070) – 2 blocks from the Heathman Hotel.  Reservations essential
	Multnomah Falls and the Mt. Hood Scenic Loop
	the wine country in Dundee Hills, southwest of Portland.
	lunch at the Dundee Bistro at the corner of SW 7th St and Hwy 99W

CANNON BEACH SUMMARY:
     Cannon Beach Inn is a lovely place.  However, next time we will try to make reservations at an inn on the beach facing the ocean and sunsets.  (Steffanie Inn or Surfsand Resort)
     Oswald’s Beach
     Ecola State Park with its incredible views of the ocean
     Lunch at Bills Tavern & Brew House in town at 188 N Hemlock
     Dinner at Newman’s at 988 Hemlock St (503-436-1151), a wonderful tiny restaurant 


OK, so we arrived early on Wednesday, August 5th.  We stayed at the Heathman Hotel (1001 SW Broadway) because Sheila, my dear wife, did not want to stay at the Embassy Suites where my conference was.  That was because the Embassy Suites would not allow dogs and my dear wife wanted to bring Oreo because Portland is supposed to be such a dog friendly city.  At the last moment, following a brilliant flash of good sense, my DW decided not to bring Oreo, but we were already  committed to the Heathman Hotel.  (and most of the things we wanted to do would have not allowed the dog, so we were lucky DW changed her mind)  The Heathman is in a very good location downtown and was among the top 3 hotels listed in TripAdvisor.com and has been mentioned in CondeNest and Travel & Leisure as among the top 500 hotels in the world.  One year it made the top 100 list.  And indeed, the furnishings are very nice with dark wood, a beautiful lounge area where we enjoyed a singer and perfectly made cocktails in the evening.  And the service is incredible.  Everyone is VERY happy to be of service to us.  Even the chambermaid turning down beds at night and the woman cleaning the brass in the elvator asked how my day was going and if they could get me anything!  Rooms are nicely decorated and all offer Peets Coffee with a French Press for our morning coffee.  Nice touch.  But our first room was tiny.  Barely enough space in the room for the bed.  Only 3 drawers for our clothes.  The door to the toilet just missed hitting the toilet by maybe a ½ inch!  So we asked for a larger room and decided to upgrade to a junior suite at and extra $40 per day.  Having just spent several days in a 1400 sq. ft. 2 bedroom Marriott timeshare, we were pretty spoiled.  But the staff here is SO MUCH more accommodating than at the Marriott, so I guess that is the difference.  After deciding on a different room, they switched our luggage for us so we could start exploring.  (HINT: we made reservations through travelportland.com and saved a bundle.  The hotel came with $24 credit toward wonderful breakfasts each day and free parking because we went through that site.)
	.  From there we walked the few blocks to the Willamette River (pronounced “Will-LAMB-ette”) and rented a 2 person, recumbent covered bike to ride around a 3.5 mile loop that took us along both sides of the river.  During the week we would come here each day to do our 2 mile morning runs.  No streets to cross and a beautiful setting.
	After this we took the free streetcar north to the Portland City Grill (111 SW 5th Ave.  503-450-0030) for the best Happy Hour in Portland.  We had been advised here on TUG to be there at 4:00 in order to grab a window seat for the fantastic views from the 30th floor lounge, even though the Happy Hour did not start until 4:30.  He got there at 4:00 on a Wednesday afternoon and got the last table with high bar stools that gave us an unobstructed view.  All the couches with tables by the windows were already gone, but we could easily see above them.  What jobs do these people have?  THAT’S the kind of job I want. Drinks were well made but not on the happy hour list.  You come here for the wonderful happy hour food. The restaurant here is one of the best in the city, and very expensive.  So you come for the wonderful and varied Happy Hour menu.  We ordered about 7 items and shared them all.  By the time we were done, we were stuffed. We had several wonderful mojitos at regular price. Total spent before tip: $72.  (hint: we gave our order to our waitress before 4:30 so she could put it in right away.  The place is packed by 4:30, so this saved a lot of time.  We also had her put only ½ the order in at a time so we could graze).  
	We were full, but still managed to waddle over to the Voodoo Donut shop (a couple blocks east of the City Grill), a tradition in Portland.  They are opened 24/7 and sometimes the line can be around the block.  Going during the normal dinner time, after the Happy Hour, there was no line at all.  Good and varied donuts, but no need to go a 2nd time unless you love donuts.  One donut: the Cock and Bull.  I’ll leave that one up to your imagination.
	From there it was drinks and soft piano and singer entertainment at our beautiful Heathman Hotel lounge and an early to bed.  We were exhausted after our 1st day in Portland.  It was sunny in the afternoon but we would not see sun again until Sunday at Cannon Beach. 
	HINT: you will pickup a city of Portland map at any hotel and many shops.  You’ll see all the tourists walking around with the same map. Places like City Grill and the Heathman Hotel are on the map.  Also, although we took the free streetcar that first day, later during the week we walked the length of the city in just 10-15 minutes)

Thursday – 8/6:  We go to the Chinese Gardens which are right near my conference which began in the afternoon.  DW is free to shop.  Until 6:00 when we join for wine tasting at our hotel.  They do this Thursday evenings
	For dinner we take the free streetcar that drops us off right in front of Paley’s Place (1204 NW 21st Ave.  503-243-2403 – tiny - reservations are essential) for a wonderful dinner with friends.  We dined for over 2 hours. The service is purposely slow to enjoy the dining.  We loved that they have ½ size portions for all their entrees which allowed us to have 2 different meals rather than splitting one as we usually do as we generally don’t order 2 full entrees.  We started with Koby beef tartar that was wonderful. Followed by sweetbreads with porkbelly. Interesting.  This was followed by a curried corn chowder that was unbelievable.  I could have had seconds of all this and called it a night.  But then we had our main meals.  We had a a wonderful risotto with crab. Very delicious with a wonderful light sweetness that was unexpected.  We also had a halibut dish that was also very good.  Stuffed, we rolled out of the restaurant 11:00.  

Friday – August 7

Today we spent the entire afternoon at the annual Bite of Oregon. This was set up for a couple city streets right along the Willamette River, so it was just a couple blocks for us to walk.   Drank lots of local wine and some local beer.  Ate lots of food.  Had lots of fun.  But missed touring the Japanese Gardens and Rose Garden. We planned to have lunch here, tour the gardens and return for dinner, but we literally stayed all day.  In addition to the eats and drinks, there was “street” entertainment.  


Saturday August 8, 2009 -  Today we went to the huge Saturday Crafts Market in Portland at the Skidmore Fountain at 1st Ave and Ash.  
We stayed at the market as long as I could stand it, DW loved it, then off we went to the Multnomah Falls, the 2nd tallest year ‘round waterfalls in the US. We drive east only a half hour.  We are amazed at how close this beautiful wooded area is to the city.  I took pictures of a wedding right before the falls. Afterwards we continue east another ½ hour to Hood River, a quaint town with a great local brewery, Full Sail, for lunch and beer.  We sit outside overlooking the Columbia River, which separates Oregon from. This was another great find due to advice from TUG.   Although we planned on continuing around the Mt. Hood Scenic Loop, we ran out of time due to the stupid Saturday Crafts Market.  So back to Portland we go so we can make our dinner reservations at Higgins Restaurant (1239 SW Broadway  503-222-9070), a wonderful restaurant just 2 blocks from our hotel.  This is one of the highest rated restaurants in the city.  And we agree.

4 nights = 2 wonderful restaurants, 1 incredible Happy Hour with wonderful food that easily substituted for dinner, and 1 day of grazing at the Bite of Oregon, street fair.

HINT: Except for the ride to the falls and Mt Hood, we would not need the car as public transportation is free, except to the outlying areas such as Paley’s Restaurant and the Japanese Gardens.  But public transportation will take you right to both these places for a nominal fee.

Sunday  August 9, 2009 – we leave for the coast by way of  the wine country in Dundee Hills, southwest of Portland.  We are on a mission to learn about Pinot Noir. With advice and map from the hotel, we checked out: Adelsheim Vineyard and Erath Winery.  Also recommended: Archery Summit, Domaine Drougin Oregon, Eyrie Vineyards.  Altlhough we didn’t get to these, we did enjoy a bottle of Eyrie Pinot Gris while in Cannon Beach.  We had lunch at the Dundee Bistro at the corner of SW 7th St and Hwy 99W in Dundee.  
	From the wine country we drove to Cannon Beach, a small beach community with a ton of art galleries and boutique clothing and jewelry stores.  
	We stayed at the Cannon Beach Inn, a lovely place.  However, next time we will try to make reservations early enough to stay at an inn on the beach facing the ocean and sunsets.  (Steffanie Inn or Surfsand Resort where they will make bonfires on the beach for you)  For dinner we walk to the end of the block to the Warren House Pub at 3301 S Hemlock  503-436-1130 (which is owned by Bills, a popular restaurant and brewmaster in downtown Cannon  Beach.) We are apparently staying on the outskirts of town, so this little pub is handy and good.  We had a baked halibut sandwich and a pint of beer.   

Monday  - August 10   -  Today we stroll Cannon Beach checking out the galleries and boutique stores.  Lunch at Bills Tavern & Brew House in town at 188 N Hemlock..  We drove south to Oswald’s Beach.  You park just off the 101 (on the left side, driving south) and walk in about ¾ mile through thick forest before reaching the beautiful beach that is surrounded on 3 sides by hills filled with trees.  Worth the drive. 
	After our stroll along the beach we return to our Inn for a happy hour.  We bought a French bread and cheese at EVOO CV at 188 S. Hemlock St and a bottle of wine at the Laural Hood wine shop (be sure to chat with Laural) at the north end of Cannon Beach to enjoy in our lovely gardens at the Cannon Beach Inn
	For dinner we went to Newman’s at 988 Hemlock St (503-436-1151), a wonderful tiny restaurant in town.  At the Bite of Oregon, John Newman was giving a staged demonstration and handed out samples of his lobster ravioli with hazelnuts in Marsala.  It was so good we decided to go to his restaurant and we were not disappointed.  We had the ravioli as an appetizer and had rack of lamb for the dinner.  Wine: Pinot Noir, of course.

Tuesday.  August 11, 2009.   Ah, our last day.  It has been a great vacation.  Today we explored Ecola State Park with its incredible views of the ocean and the monolith from high cliffs. There are 2 areas to drive to. Don’t miss them!  We left Cannon Beach early enough so we could visit the Japanese Gardens in Portland, since we missed when we spent the whole day at the Bite of Oregon.  They are too beautiful to miss.  For dinner prior to our flight home we went to Happy Hour at the Uptown Billiards (120 NW 23rd Ave 503-226-6909)  Someone told us about the happy hour here but did not warn us to make reservations, as they limit it to only 30 per night.  There is a 5 course tasting menu of small dishes prix fix at $10.00 with a pairing of wine tastes with each course for an additional $10.   Although we could not have this special selection, we did eat their appetizers were wonderful and all were ½ price for happy hour.  We were not disappointed with what we had, and we had choices that were not available on the prix fix happy.  Perhaps a good way to go is one person having the Prix Fix and the other person ordering ala carte from the happy hour appetizers for more more selection.   Then home on an 8:00 PM flight.


----------



## Piscesqueen (Nov 2, 2009)

It sounds like you had a wonderful trip! 

My family enjoys Oregon so much that we've been there many times.  It was actually Cannon Beach that first got us addicted to the coast.

We've stayed in Astoria, Seaside, Cannon Beach, Rockaway Beach, and Pacific City on the Oregon Coast but have visited many others.

We've also been to Central Oregon as well.  Love, love, love it in Central Oregon!!

I am so lucky to live in the Northwest; it's absolutely beautiful. I just wish there were more timeshare options for Seattle.  I was born there and took everything for granted, now that I don't live in Seattle I see just how much I missed out on and take my children there often!

I'm glad you had a nice trip and got to enjoy the Northwest; hope you come back!


----------



## korndoc (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes, we really did have a wonderful time. We have friends living in Bend Oregon, so that will likely be included in our next trip.  Talked to someone here in San Diego who visited Bend with her husband (his HS reunion, her first trip) and SHE went back to explore with a saleman and is buying a home and they are moving by the end of the year!   After just one trip!

Lots to love up there

Jeff


----------



## happybaby (Nov 2, 2009)

Picesqueen and Korndoc

Ditto to both of you.   And to think I was so upset when our dd and s-i-l moved to the Portland area from Pittsburgh, PA end of 2006.

Now we go to visit at least twice a year.  So much to do in that area.

If it weren't for them, we would never have gone to Oregon.

P.S. to Korndoc    I read your post quite often.   Kindof makes me homesick  LOL   (for Oregon)   

BTW... this trip we did make it to Higgins.  It was good but IMO I did expect more.  I would have to say that my favorite, aside from the Happy Hour at Portland City Grill, is Lucy's Table.  I loved their goat cheese ravioli appetizer!!!!!   Yummy.
Next time we have to try Paley's and the Happy Hour at Uptown Billiards.   We ran out of days this time by going to Ashland and Crater Lake and then to Lincoln City.

Needed some relaxing time...... We'll be back so no need to push it as we tried on our first trip!!!


----------



## Piscesqueen (Nov 2, 2009)

Korndoc,
It's so funny that you say that about your friend wanting to move after only one trip to Bend because my husband has been trying to convince me to move there ever since our honeymoon:rofl: 

I totally wouldn't mind but I have a really secure job and the company I work for I've been with for 11 years. They offer a yearly bonus of nearly $1800 that we contribute to our vacation funds. And, with this economy, I don't want to risk giving up stability.

My husbands a Landscaper and works seasonal, so he doesn't mind the move because it wouldn't effect him as much, LOL.

I absolutely adore Oregon though. I'll admit, Eastern Oregon isn't as pretty but it's still a unique environment with tons of rolling hills.

North Idaho is also gorgeous and quite the gem!

Hell, I just love the Northwest as you can tell:hysterical: 

My son told me that he loves living in a place that looks like a picture all the time!

I agree with both of you that it is pretty awesome up here in the Northwest. I'm already trying to plan our next getaway; it will be Seattle and Port Townsend next!


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 3, 2009)

Piscesqueen said:


> It's so funny that you say that about Bend because my husband has been trying to convince me to move there ever since our honeymoon.... And, with this economy, I don't want to risk giving up stability.
> 
> I absolutely adore Oregon though. I'll admit, Eastern Oregon isn't as pretty but it's still a unique environment with tons of rolling hills.
> 
> ...



Hush up! Don't tell our secrets. Everybody else will come here and mess it up! 

While we are down in the deserty, agricultural, south, this area has it's charms too, and has easy drives to the mountains.

We'll have all the extended family at Eagle Crest for Thanksgiving. DW's dad, from Wisconsin, has been all over the world, but not seen anything like central Oregon. It'll be fun to show them around.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Elan (Nov 3, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> Hush up! Don't tell our secrets. Everybody else will come here and mess it up!



  What he said!


----------



## Piscesqueen (Nov 3, 2009)

Okay, Okay, I'll keep my mouth shut:ignore: !!

BUT, I have to agree that the deserty areas are unique too. My husband and I check out waterfalls, buttes, and rivers all the time.

We even stayed in Lewiston, Idaho (kinda smells) for a few days so that we could go on an all day Jet Boat Tour excursion on the Snake River. Freakin' Awesome!!!

I'll be quiet now about our Northwest secrets; we don't want it to get too crowded and over-run now do we?!

Glad to see some fellow NW lovers!


----------



## kwilson (Nov 3, 2009)

Piscesqueen said:


> Okay, Okay, I'll keep my mouth shut:ignore: !!



Sorry but I have to tell this one. I spent a week at Lake Pend Oreille a couple years ago. 20 inch trout were abundant and they PAY you to catch them! What a place!


----------



## Born2Travel (Nov 3, 2009)

*One more...*

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Passepartout* 

 
_Hush up! Don't tell our secrets. Everybody else will come here and mess it up! _


What he said! 

and... what they said


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 3, 2009)

kwilson said:


> Sorry but I have to tell this one. I spent a week at Lake Pend Oreille a couple years ago.



Just remember that the name of the lake is pronounced exactly like it seems. LOL


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 3, 2009)

Born2Travel said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Passepartout*
> 
> 
> ...



And what they all said.


----------



## Piscesqueen (Nov 4, 2009)

muranojo said:


> And what they all said.



It's funny how we're all so greedy and want to keep the Northwest to ourselves  

I live near Pend Oreille and I still can't say the name correctly:hysterical: 

The fishing all around here is amazing. My kids love fishing the surrounding lakes and rivers around here. 

Coeur d' Alene Lake is only a short drive from where we live and so we mostly fish there and have tons of precious fishing trip memories. All of my children caught their first fish from Coeur d' Alene Lake.

My DH loves to fish for Bass and I love to fish for Trout!


----------



## korndoc (Nov 5, 2009)

You guys are very funny!

We are going to Seattle for a week next summer.  We need to be in the city for 4 days but are free to roam the rest.  Any suggestions?

Jeff


----------



## happybaby (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Jeff

Don't know much about Seattle since we went there for just 1 day with dd and s-i-l taking gr.d on this trip.

Of course there is the Public Market with the famours Pike Place Fish Market.
Walking down the steps to the Waterfront from the Market, go left to Pier 54 and eat at Ivar's Acres of Clams on the Historic Seattle Waterfront.  Nice view of the ferry's crossing.  I believe it's at Pier 54.  You can google it  www.ivars.net 

Stroll the waterfront and then go to the Space Needle.  I think you can take the monorail or bus to The Needle but we drove there from the Market since it was our last stop before heading back to DD's.

S-i-l does many work trips to the Seattle area so he may have a few pubs to recommend but I'm sure Tuggers in the area will have more info.

enjoy!!!!


I started a new thread for Seattle area for my responses to korndoc for more responses to him.   This one will have to be deleted; I don't want it to be considered a "duplicate post"


----------



## Piscesqueen (Nov 5, 2009)

korndoc said:


> You guys are very funny!
> 
> We are going to Seattle for a week next summer.  We need to be in the city for 4 days but are free to roam the rest.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Jeff



I'm excited for you Seattle is really awesome!  

I strongly suggest the Go Seattle card. It gives you a BIG taste of Seattle and it's all it includes so many things to chose from to do in 1-7 days. Check out goseattlecard.com. A 3-day Adult Go Card is $76.49 right now.

Admission to ALL of these attractions included in the price of your card:

Space Needle 
Argosy Harbor Cruise 
Seattle Center Monorail 
Pacific Science Center 
The Museum of Flight 
Seattle Art Museum 
Museum of Glass 
Woodland Park Zoo 
Seattle Bug Safari 
Experience Music Project / Science Fiction Museum and Hall of Fame 
Argosy Lakes Cruise: Kirkland 
Argosy Lakes Seattle Cruise 
Bellevue Arts Museum 
Blake Island Adventure Cruise 
Burke Museum of Natural History and Culture 
Deception Pass Tours 
Emerald Downs 
Flying Heritage Collection 
Henry Art Gallery 
Hydroplane and Raceboat Museum 
K1 Speed Indoor Karting 
Museum of History & Industry (MOHAI) 
Nordic Heritage Museum 
Pioneer Square Historical Audio Tour 
Qwest Field: Home of the Seattle Seahawks 
Recycled Cycles Bike Rental 
Safeco Field Tour: Home of the Seattle Mariners 
Seattle Asian Art Museum 
Seattle Metropolitan Police Museum 
Seattle Museum of the Mysteries 
Tacoma Art Museum 
The Center for Wooden Boats 
Washington State History Museum 
Wing Luke Asian Museum 
Woodinville Wine Tasting Tour 

ADULT PRICES:
1 DAY $49.99
2 DAY $69.99
3 DAY $76.49
5 DAY $106.24
7 DAY $125.79

There is also the Seattle Citypass that is awesome too and less expensive. We bought the Citypass when we only had 3 days to explore the City. It's $54 and includes 6 attractions. You can check that one out at citypass.com.

CityPass (valid for 9 days) inludes:
New in 2009 Space Needle: Day & Night admission: two visits to the top within 24 hours 
Seattle Aquarium: general admission 
Argosy Cruises Harbor Tour: one hour cruise 
Pacific Science Center: general admission & one 2D or 3D IMAX® film 
Woodland Park Zoo: general admission 
The Museum of Flight: general admission 
OR Experience Music Project | Science Fiction Museum: general admission 

As for Seattle dining you seriously should check out the gift cards at restaurant.com. They really do work and they can save you some $$. I managed to hit a sale (because I belong to a rewards club) where I got $25 Gift Cards for only $2 each!! They are normally $10 each; but still, it's free savings in the end.

EXAMPLE: I took my daughter and her friend out to dinner and used a $25 gift card. Our total bill was $46 but the check was only $21. The card only cost me $2, so the savings was $23. I won't complain about that ! Even if you have to pay the full $10 price, you'll still save $15 each meal. I think they are worth it and very easy to use. Most restaurants will also let you include alcohol with your discount.

I adore Seattle but I'm biased because I was born and raised there. Unfortunately for me, I took it for granted when I lived over there. I actually enjoy the attractions Seattle has to offer now that I don't live there anymore. I missed out on so many things by overlooking what was right in front of me I take my kids there often now and we enjoy all it has to offer with every visit. My mom and sister just moved back to Seattle, so I'll be there lots now that they've given me an excuse to visit even more !!

You'll have a great time!


----------



## korndoc (Nov 7, 2009)

Sounds Great.  Looks like I should start a Seattle folder for the ideas I will be gathering...starting now.  

Thanks for the money savings tips, Piscesqueen

Look forward to your husband's list of pubs, Happybaby



Thanks.
Jeff


----------

